# Review: HK 45



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Looking at buying a new pistol for police work if the academy goes as planned.

I have a choice between Sigs, Beretta's, HK's and S&W's (M&P not allowed).

I want one in .45 ACP and am looking toward the Sig P220 Carry or HK 45.

I like the HK 45 because it has changable grips (I have tiny hands - no jokes please.lol), the fact that it's mag carries 10 rounds vs. Sig's 8 rounds and that I can manipulate the HK's mag release without changing my grip, while with the Sig I have to.

Does anyone have any use with one of these? What's your opinion?











.


----------

